# Intel drivers (VGA & Audio) missing



## ngamer1988 (Jul 7, 2009)

Video:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_4000107B&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&10

Audio:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_4000107B&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD

I've learned the 8086 means they're an Intel device, but I've not been able to find the device names or any drivers for them on Google. Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong spot or something, but I could use some help.

OS is XP Pro SP3

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Try the drivers below

Video:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/download.aspx?url=/9033/a08/win2k_xp14103.exe&DwnldId=9033&ProductID

Audio:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=1958&DwnldID=8198&lang=eng


----------



## ngamer1988 (Jul 7, 2009)

Many thanks makin, your link solved the video problem. Unfortunately, the audio driver you provided did not work. I'll keep my eyes open, as this audio driver is the only problem remaining on that computer.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you still have your motherboard CD, the audio driver will be on there.


----------



## ngamer1988 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeez, I wouldn't even know where to BEGIN searching for that disc. Thanks though.

Still haven't found the driver. At least the computer is usable, but no audio is annoying. =/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like your motherboard uses SoundMax integrated audio. Check the list of compatible PCs *here* to see if yours is one of them. If it is, download the driver, install and reboot.

Alternatively, run *CPU-Z* and click the Mainboard tab. Post back with everything listed in the Motherboard and BIOS sections.


----------



## ngamer1988 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a Gateway, so I just went with CPU-Z.

Mainboard
Vendor: Intel Corporation
Model: D845GRG | AAA81583-304
Chipset: Intel i845G Rev. B1
Southbridge: Intel 82801DB (ICH4)
LPCIO: SMSC

BIOS
Vendor: Intel Corp.
Version: RG84510A.15A.0037.P15.0304012013
Date: 04/01/2003


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Try this for Audio:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng


----------



## ngamer1988 (Jul 7, 2009)

I followed the readme, and when it finished the install it said it couldn't find the driver and told me to restart and retry. So I restart (that's in the readme), but it doesn't install. Windows pops up that it's discovered a device, so I try telling it to search where I extracted the files. The Realtek stuff (from the first reply) pops up again, even though I removed it. I stop that install, then retry the SoundMAX install like the pop-up told me. It brings up the exact same "could not find driver" error.

My question is, was that somehow Realtek correct this time around? Or have I not fully removed it, and that's getting in the way of SoundMAX?


----------

